# Idle minds and busywork



## Scott (Jan 4, 2005)

I think that old Puritans adage that idle minds are the devil's playground is true. Does anyone have any suggestions for age appropriate chores to keep small children (6 and under) busy?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2005)

My children are 3 and 2. They really like to help me put away the dishes. They are too small to put away the utensils in the drawer so they hand me the utensils and identify them (spoon, fork, knife -- I don't let them handle the sharp ones, of course) or count them as they work. It's educational. Obviously, it's not a time saver for me, but it's good training for them and they love it. They also love to carry laundry for me. Everything they do requires supervision, of course, since they are pretty young. 

Remember the adage of Mary Poppins: "In every job that must be done, there is an element of fun. You find the fun and - SNAP - the job's a game!" At very young ages, I find that chores can be fun for them and I hope they carry that light-hearted perspective about work with them. 

You may also find some wise counsel about young minds and work/play here: http://www.apuritansmind.com/ChristianWalk/NewEnglandPrimer.htm


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2005)

(picturing andrew with an umbrella)


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> (picturing andrew with an umbrella)



 Don't forget the British accent.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 5, 2005)

Play in the towels, fold the towels, put away the towels, play in the empty laundry basket, set the table, help put away the dishes, sweep the floor, wash the bottom two feet of the windows, feed the dog,


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_
> Play in the towels, fold the towels, put away the towels, play in the empty laundry basket, set the table, help put away the dishes, sweep the floor, wash the bottom two feet of the windows, feed the dog,



Sounds like a full evening to me!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2006)

[video=youtube;NCLeHU-1amA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCLeHU-1amA[/video]


----------

